
The impact of the ‘open’ workspace on human collaboration - twic
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/full/10.1098/rstb.2017.0239
======
beerlord
"Rather than prompting increasingly vibrant face-to-face collaboration, open
architecture appeared to trigger a natural human response to socially withdraw
from officemates and interact instead over email and IM"

In the cases I've seen 'open offices' implemented, its been to cram more
people into the same space, and save on real estate costs.

~~~
beobab
And I can hear someone droning on in the background now, and it's stopping me
from concentrating.

~~~
techopoly
Huh, me too!

